

Microsoft to Buy Minecraft Company Majong for $2.5B - dearemily
http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/13/6144359/microsoft-minecraft-deal-rumors

======
walterbell
Does Microsoft have VR hardware plans?

~~~
__Joker
VR hardware will come to next generation console, that is xbox and ps. Both
are working on this. And most likely they are the ones who have a potential
market at this moment.

